
Catching a Real Ball in Virtual Reality - dsr12
https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/catching-a-real-ball-in-virtual-reality/
======
kh_hk
The change on strategy with no simulated ball between predicted trajectory and
target catching point is pretty interesting, although it would also have been
interesting to have an speed estimate on target catching to assert how fast
the ball is approaching you, either an ETA or a color change?

~~~
w-m
Their explanation that the speedup comes from the task changing from a
catching task which requires higher brain functions to a simpler visually
guided pointing task seems strange in this regard.

As you say the catching point doesn't have an ETA. To catch the ball without
knowing when it hits, you would naturally move as fast as possible. If there's
a trajectory or the real ball, you have more time and can react slower.

------
dimitry12
Can anybody recognize the headset they are using? Or is it Disney's completely
in-house device?

~~~
strictnein
Headphones and straps look very Rift like, so maybe a modified Rift?

~~~
meheleventyone
I'd second this, probably a Rift with a custom plate mounted on it for the
tracking solution.

Edit: From the paper they are using the OptiTrack Flex 13 for motion capture
and the Rift CV1. Software is Unity.

------
mrfusion
You can actually catch the vive controller in vr pretty easily. Is that
comparable?

~~~
chrischen
Yea the VIVE technology is actually easily adaptable to be able to track
anything, including balls. The lighthouse tracking can support hundreds
probably thousands of concurrent sensors.

------
zdean
Would this be considered Augmented Virtual Reality?

~~~
sudhirj
Given that it's a representation of reality inside virtual reality, I'd go for
Real Reality.

------
thedrake
Would like to see them have a person juggle

~~~
SimonPStevens
The tracking on the HTC vive is good enough to do juggling. I can comfortably
throw and catch a controller while wearing the headset. I'm fairly sure I
could juggle them if I had 3.

------
jlebrech
i was expecting them to remove the real ball and him using the same actions.

we could replace the thrower by having a ball shaped drone thrown from an air
cannon and it returns itself to the cannon, that way you pick up thrown
objects or drones acting as objects on top of furniture.

